# Micro-ATX supporting Crossfire?



## James1991 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone knows of a micro atx mobo that will support dual chanel DDR2, socket775 and crossfire(i dont know if they exist). 

i cant use a ATX mobo because it wont fit in my case.


----------



## Fusion (Oct 13, 2007)

HI.

I used to have the same problem, except with socket 939 and SLi.  EVGA eventually brought out a mATX SLI M/B, but I found that the cards over heated, as there was very little spacing between my two 6800 Ultras.  Unfortunately I have not head of a dual GPU board sinse, so I think it is very unlickly that there is one for LGA 775, for either xfire or SLi.

If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 13, 2007)

How large of a card can you fit in there? Have a picture of your case?

Using a better, single card opens up the options you have. Otherwise there's only a small handful of mATX boards with a pair of x16 slots.


----------



## unsmart (Oct 13, 2007)

I checked on newegg and theres a few thought they don't both run at x16 speeds. Heres the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=280&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=


----------



## James1991 (Oct 14, 2007)

i dont have a camera so i cant post a picture of my case. 

the case is fairly long from front to back but it isn't very high. 

i have a HD 2600pro in there with heaps of room for a bigger one but i like that card(i just bought it about 10 days ago for alot less than it's worth).

i want to get another and run them crossfire.

unsmart, the two mobo's you found would be great, but the slots wont fit two cards in because they're right next to each other. 

P.S. sorry for the extremely delay'd reply


----------



## Chewy (Oct 14, 2007)

I have seen a duel card board while looking for m-atx boards recently.. what one I dont remember but if your going to watercool the cards (you could just cool the cards with water ) maybe get a lanbox case or something like that for a micro gaming rig? 

 I'll take a quick look at nicx.coms matx boards.. thats where I was shopping recently.


edit: maybe I got mixed up and mistaken ddr2 pci-e for duel pci-e Im still looking though.... yeah thats what must of happened sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------



## James1991 (Oct 14, 2007)

i only wanted a micro atx for the case i have now.

if i get a new case it will be big enough to have an atx mobo.

thanks for the info though.


----------



## James1991 (Oct 14, 2007)

OK, ive been looking around and have decided on an ASUS P5k 
and an Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gaming Case. 
would this be ok for two hd2600 pro's in crossfire.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 14, 2007)

humm asus p5k you should get the premium one.. or maybe get a gigabyte dq-6 x35 board.


----------



## James1991 (Oct 14, 2007)

ok i'll have a look thanks for the suggestions


----------

